# News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!



## System (21. Januar 2009)

*News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,673742


----------



## Whisler (21. Januar 2009)

also das spiel ist schon vorbestellt, hoffe ich bekomme jetzt noch nen key


----------



## taoken (21. Januar 2009)

ein beta-key für das mit sicherheit geniale spiel wäre natürlich top 

hab schon den ersten teil samt addons verschlungen, und werd mir auch dieses kaufen. leider war dann bei soulstorm die luft raus, irgenwie bereu ich das gerade ein bisschen. die meisten meiner freunde werden wohl heute abend schon spielen


----------



## Lurelein (21. Januar 2009)

need a key!! warhammer 40K is einfach geilomatik


----------



## Sirmacnus (21. Januar 2009)

Endlich ist es soweit , hoffe ebenso das ich glück habe ^^


----------



## agvoter (21. Januar 2009)

Ich liebe Dawn of War und möchte unbedingt einen Beta-Key!!!11elf!!!


----------



## bigayal (21. Januar 2009)

Der letzte Teil war schon der Wahnsinn. Damals bin ich zufällig darauf gestossen, weil mich das Setting normalerweise nicht so interessiert. Aber nachdem ich gelesen habe, dass die Entwickler einige Features aus Company of Heroes übernehmen, wird das Spiel wohl mein Favorit werden bis Company of Heroes 2 veröffentlicht wird


----------



## DrAg0n141 (21. Januar 2009)

ich will auch ein beta key unbedigt ist das beste game


----------



## creeperpcs (21. Januar 2009)

ich habe es noch nicht vorbestellt, da bei uns GameStop in Erlangen nichts im moment gegennimmt

ICH WILL AUCH BETA TESTEN PLS


----------



## Rabowke (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Ich würde mich auch für einen Beta-Key für DoW 2 begeistern können.
Den ersten Teil inkl. AddOn hab ich durchgespielt & auch auf LANs nächtelang mit meinen Kumpels gezockt.

Ich bin gespannt, ob der zweite Teil das hält, was er verspricht.  

Außerdem bin ich ein treuer CO dieser Community!!!1eins


----------



## Mocusolvan (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Würd mich auch sehr über einen key freuen!!! Fand den ersten Teil schon genial und bin ebenfalls ein riesen Fan von CoH. Kann also nur gut werden das Spiel, auch wenn ich mir das ohne Basisbau noch nicht so richtig vorstellen kann. Die Vorfreude bleibt aber trotzdem


----------



## gothicer2005 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Endlich heißt es wieder: Brenne Ketzer, brenne!!


----------



## BigBond007 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

würde mich pber einen key freuen. der erste teil war schon super, da bin ich mal auf den 2ten gespannt


----------



## boosi (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Wenn ich euch jetzt bitten würde mir nen beta-key zu geben wäre eure Antwort die selbe wie auf diese Frage?


----------



## Cool-Z (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

DoW2 ist einfach nur der Hammer. Endlich wird mehr Wert auf das Tabletop Feeling gelegt.

MfG Ranse


----------



## Maestro2k2 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Ich hätte auch gern einen... 

Vielleicht hab ich ja glück


----------



## MarcTheDark (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Ich wäre der glücklichste PC GAMES leser auf der ganzen weiten Welt, wenn für MICH (überigens treuer Leser, immerhin seit 1995) ein solcher Beta Key zu DoW 2 rausspringen sollte. Weil ich´s nicht abwarten konnte habe ich das Spiel bereits vorbestellt, ich glaube schon 3 mal *lach* 
bitte PC GAMES, helft mir.


----------



## Dosentier (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Meine Arbeit ist hiermit getan .

Und preiset den Messias , mich .


----------



## chidoriPGO (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Thank you very much


----------



## payo84 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Ich liebe Dawn of War und Warhammer 40.000 und freue mich schon total auf teil 2!

Bitte bitte


----------



## TueTueTue (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

hätte auch nix gegen nen key als alter dow fan 
auch als tabletop^^


----------



## Dosentier (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				MarcTheDark am 21.01.2009 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wäre der glücklichste PC GAMES leser auf der ganzen weiten Welt, wenn für MICH (überigens treuer Leser, immerhin seit 1995) ein solcher Beta Key zu DoW 2 rausspringen sollte. Weil ich´s nicht abwarten konnte habe ich das Spiel bereits vorbestellt, ich glaube schon 3 mal *lach*
> bitte PC GAMES, helft mir.




Wenn ich das so lese, wirkst du irgendwie schon sehr verzweifelt und irgendwie auch etwas lächerlich , trotzdem viel Glück .


----------



## eridan (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Her mit dem Key


----------



## andi-alki (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Ich würde mich riesig freuen !!!


----------



## hagren (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Betay key, warum nicht?


----------



## der-jo (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Da ich meinen Key von der Soulstorm Packung meines Bruders abgeschrieben habe, hoffe ich das ihr mir noch einen schickt, damit er mich nicht verhaut


----------



## LittleDreamer (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Ich würde mich auch freuen, wenn ich an der Beta teilnehmen dürfte. Ich habe schon den ersten Teil geliebt und freue mich schon auf Teil 2! :o)


----------



## Shadooo (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Will auch haben


----------



## R0x0R (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Ich würde mich auch total über einen Betakey freuen!!


----------



## Dark875 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Beta key warum nicht nice game  freue mich auf dow 2!!



 ORKS ORKS ORKS ORKS


----------



## CryingTroll (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Hmm am 20ten Feb kommt DoW2 raus oder? Ich würde auch gerne eine Beta-Key haben, ob es sich wirklich lohnt dafür eine Online-Aktivierung in kaufzunehmen


----------



## archwizard80 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

So ein Beta-Key wäre wirklich was Feines. 

*Kill the alien, burn the heretic, PURGE THE UNCLEAN!*


----------



## oeg (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Ich will auch! Immer her damit...

Ich will endlich mal n Tyranid sein!


----------



## snaffs (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Ui, daraufhin schreib ich doch gleich ma was  Denn ich bin schon rochtig rattig auf das game und würde mich echt über sonen Beta Key freuen  :>


----------



## hTr (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Wäre natürlich sensationell, wenn es bei mir klappen würde  Aber viel Glück auch den andern hehe


----------



## Fangi222 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Ja ich will auch einen ^^


----------



## Damasterich (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Ich hätte dann auch gern einen um  das Game  mit vollem Eifer zu testen...


----------



## Dragontear (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Kann ja nicht schaden sich hier auch mal zu Wort zu melden. 
Vielleicht habe ich ja Glück und bekomme einen Beta-Key! Wäre auf jeden Fall eine feine Sache! ^^


----------



## Thall (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Da muss man sich ja melden  freu mich echt auf das game, man muss die Zeit bis SC2 ja ordentlich überbrücken


----------



## seelenapparat (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

so, dann geb ich auch mal meinen sicherungskommentar ab. 

war von dow sehr begeistert und hoffe dow2 wird auch so super.

den mp modus von dow und den add-ons spiele ich heute noch mit kumpels.

mfg.

seelen.


----------



## rumeln4life (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

dann melde ich mich doch mal mal zu wort !


----------



## Drag (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Yay...schon über 30. Naja, da die Keys ja Verlost werden meld ich mich auch mal


----------



## megahummel (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

"einen Kommentar"


----------



## Razorlight (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

WILL HABEN !!!


----------



## Gigacrack (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Bin mal gespannt ob das Basenlose Spielprinzip auch noch so viel Spaß macht wie bei DoW :>


----------



## Instinct2009 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Wie kann ich ein Kommentar schreiben?


----------



## Bensta (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Der 1. Teil war schon vor 4 Jahren super. Der 2. Teil kann blind gekauft werden.


----------



## Urankoffer (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Bitte, Bitte.....


----------



## Medith (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

servus!^^


----------



## Krampfkeks (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Dawn of War 2? Beta? NEHMT MICH NEHMT MICH

kommt schon, ich wil auch endlich dass mein Steam account zu was gut is


----------



## Benji (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Bin mal gespannt ob DoW so ganz ohne Basebuilding auch noch Anreiz gibt


----------



## LOCKDOWN (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Das besondere an mir is: Ich bin einzigartig


----------



## Aressar (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Wie ich mich auf das Squad-basierte DoW freue. Endlich kein nerviger Basenbau mehr. Wenn ich Basenbau will spiel ich C&C


----------



## Modmaster (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Würde gerne die Beta mal austesten.Ich brauche einen Key,Holt mich da rein.!


----------



## Ehmel (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Ich warte schon so lange auf Dawn of War II, ein Beta-Key wäre in der Tat ein absoluter Hauptgewinn


----------



## Oberscht (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Ich will CoH 2...und einen Beta-Key für DoW 2


----------



## Skade (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Da sag ich doch mal was. Relics Statistik[1] sagt: DoW 2 wird klasse.

[1]: Impossible Creatures? Was war das?


----------



## ShiwanKhan (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

^^coole sache!!! die chance den key zu bekommen is sicher 1zu1000 aber naja ^^ wer nicht versucht der nicht gewinnt .
PS: ich fand schon immer die Zerg bei Starcraft am geilsten und in DoW sinds die Tyraniden ^^ also: FÜR DEN SCHWARM x)


----------



## FlyingDutch (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*



			
				ShiwanKhan am 21.01.2009 15:56 schrieb:
			
		

> FÜR DEN SCHWARM x)



Pf Blasphemie...

Also mein Betaladestatus ist ja bereits auf 75 %


----------



## Flitzpiepe76 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Mal vorab reinschaun wäre echt nice )


----------



## kalkone (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

ein beta key währ schon eine tolle sachen, freue micha uf eine e-mail!


----------



## HLP-Andy (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Alle Besitzer von Dawn of War: Soulstorm können ebenfalls bereits an der Beta teilnehmen, einfach den CD-Key bei Steam aktivieren und die DoW 2-Beta runterladen. Und wer es noch nicht hat, kann sich Soulstorm für 3,75 Euro (75% Rabatt) über Steam kaufen: http://store.steampowered.com/app/9450/?l=german

Wer also nicht warten will oder kein Glück hat einen der 30 Keys zu kriegen...


----------



## CaptainCock (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

na dann auf gut glück  !


----------



## sQuassel (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

DoW war eines der am meisten unterschätzen spiele der letzten jahre! hoffe teil 2 kann daran anknüpfen


----------



## chopsuey24 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

ein key wäre ja der absolute hammer 40.000


----------



## ICE-EXTREME (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Jo ich würde mich auch über einen Beta-Key freuen da ich noch relativ unentschlossen bin ob mir die neue sache ohne basisbau spass macht da man wohl nur ein HQ einnehmen kann und punkte einnehmen muss wo man reaktoren hinbaun kann un kaserene etc. iwi so hab ich im DoW2 forum gelesen naja aber bin zuversichtlich das ichs mir hole da SC2 eh noch kein festen termin hat! Allen viel Glück auch wenns net um also viel geht!


----------



## Drexau (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Vorbestellt isses eh schon, aber schon vorher mal nen Blick reinwerfen ist sicherlich auch nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Anggrath (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Hachja, bin mal gespannt wieviel Space Marines meinen Orks zum Opfer fallen werden


----------



## Verner (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Ich würde sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo gerne einen Beta Key erhalten!


----------



## invo (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

hab neulich wieder mal homeworld gespielt, relic kanns einfach


----------



## Huegeltrompete (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

ich würde auch gerne einen beta-key gewinnen


----------



## Der-Baecker (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

ich hätte auch gerne einen, aber war das nicht so dass man ab dem 28 sowieso in die beta kommt, wenn man nen steam account hat


----------



## z3Ro23 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

DoW2 ich komme!! Würde mich auch über nen Beta Key freuen


----------



## Theopollo (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Es wäre mir eine große Freunde einen Beta Key abzustauben :yay:


----------



## rafaeolo (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

ich würde gerne einen beta key für das hoffentlich beste stratiegie spiel des jahres gewinnen!


----------



## gaRST (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

her mit nem key


----------



## ringelbeatz (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Wäre ja genial, wenn man hier einen Vorab-Beta-Test key gewinnt.

Ansonsten eben ne Woche warten.


----------



## N7ghty (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

*haben will*

*hoff*


----------



## Bullet-07 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

ich nehme auch gerne einen


----------



## Erzwo (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Mal ganz ehrlich, wer von denen, die hier schreiben wollen denn keinen Beta-Key gewinnen?


----------



## Felio (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Oh ja!   Haben will


----------



## G4Lv0rN (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Den Key nehm ich gerne


----------



## Bluehelix (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

need


----------



## Cuiu (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

ich hab bisher sehr viele strategie spiele gespielt aber kaum eins konnte mich fesseln ob wc3,SC,WIC,CC3,oder das erste Dawn of War 

grund war immer die zu hohe arcade anteil in denn spielen das einzige spiel was ich im mp über 6monate gespielt habe war COH.

Also wenn es wieder so ein e-sport titel ist wo es drauf ankommt  100 hotkeys auswendig zu können um erfolg zu haben 

dann gibt mir kein key
Mfg.


----------



## Clap (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Danke sehr!


----------



## koolsavas970 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

könnt einen gebrauchen^^


----------



## Dstr8ction (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Her damit - sofort  xD


----------



## FRfutzi01 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Ich will den Key auch gerne haben...


----------



## Playsi2 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Männlicher Dawn of War 1 Spieler sucht freien Dawn of War 2 Beta Key für gemütliche Stunden zu zweit


----------



## spiderman0171 (21. Januar 2009)

*Play!*

Hab die nächsten Tage frei, also need Beta Key ^^


----------



## hexahate-com (21. Januar 2009)

*Play!*

BROTHERS I NEED A KEY TO BURN THE HERETIC!

FOR THE EMPEROR!


----------



## WarPilot (21. Januar 2009)

*Play!*

Dawn of War?


----------



## nerma (21. Januar 2009)

*Play!*

Bin mal gespannt, ob´s ohne Basen-Bau genauso viel Spass macht, wie im ersten Teil.

Ich würde es gerne ausprobieren.


----------



## timmish (21. Januar 2009)

*Play!*

ich würd auch gerne nen key abstauben, ist ne gute beschäftigung^^


----------



## LordHello (21. Januar 2009)

*Play!*

gief teh stuff plx


----------



## thefury2008 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Play!*

Ich würde mich freuen wenn ich ein Key bekommen könnte.


----------



## Manat (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Play!*

Sieht ja sehr nice aus !!
Da würd ich mich doch glatt über ein Beta - Key freuen.......


----------



## Dissi01 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

geiles ding, ich hät auch gern nen key


----------



## TheRealBlade (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

so ein key wär echt schick  vllt hab ich ja auch mal glück bei sowas


----------



## Sirjon (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Oh, bitte liebe PC-Games-Community
überlasset mir doch einen Beta-Key.
So spielt für mich den Weihnachtsmann,
auf dass ich Dawn of War 2 testen kann.

Oder so ähnlich...


----------



## viktorius (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

brauch endlich wieder ein Echtzeitstrategiespiel, bitte...


----------



## GenesisXHG (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Ich, Genesis , schwöre (oder: gelobe) feierlich, dass ich das Amt des Betaspielers der Vereinigten Server getreulich ausüben und die Verfassung der Spielehersteller von Warhammer 40k nach besten Kräften erhalten, schützen und verteidigen werde. 

Ich will die Beta sehn, ich will die Beta sehn, Ich will die ...


----------



## LKK254 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Bitte Mich oO


----------



## DpPasch (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Kommentar 

Ich MUSS so einen Key haben


----------



## nodi (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

hier!!


----------



## vinc (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Ich nehme auch gerne an der Verlosung teil


----------



## chris123 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Liebes Schicksal, Ich war doch immer ein Company of Heroes Fan. Mögest du mir gesonnen sein und mich. Am Samstag morgen zu einen glücklichschen Suchti machen.


----------



## Overnuke (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Der Vorgänger hat schon im Multiplayer so Laune gemacht. Kanns kaum erwarten 
 

Sone Betateilnahme würde die Zeit bis zum Release durchaus versüßen!!


----------



## Morgomir (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

huhu Guys,
Denke zwar das ich keinen Key bekommen werde, aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.
Somit habe ich euch meinen Senf hinterlassen und hoffe ... auf meine erste Beta... irgendwie ist bei der ersten teilzunehmen ein schwieriges Unterfangen da einem Betaerfahrung fehlt ,naja in der hoffnung euch nicht mit meinem totlangweiligen Text abgeschreckt zu haben...


----------



## mrgott (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Sticky


----------



## Reaper02208 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

ich will auch einen  ^^ dow ist das spiel unter den spielen


----------



## mag0r (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

immer her damit


----------



## BlackDragooon (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

juhu endlich gehts los 
ich warte schon ewig auf dow 2, auch wenn die chance gering ist wär ein key natürlich genial


----------



## dmx633 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

HeyHey...Hab den Vorgänger bis zum abwinken gespielt,waren immer richtig geile gefechte! Also denn zweiten Teil werd ich mir Hundert Pro zulegen.Da das noch ein bisschen dauern wird, EIN KEY wäre ein schönes Geschenk!


----------



## Lockdown-Xray (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

^^ mit meinem Beitrag liegt die Chance bei ca 25% ... jeder der jetz noch seinen Comment dazugibt verringert die Chance nen Key zu kriegen !!!


----------



## Screamowic (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

*dabeisei* ^^


----------



## Revan1199 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

dieses spiel ist einfach genial!
ich hoffe ich kriege einen key!


----------



## Konnan (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

sodala


----------



## gothicmaster3 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

bitteee!!
ich muss dabei sein
dow 1 war scho geil aber das hier wird alles toppen


----------



## Bleed-it-out (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Endlich auch wieder Waaagh! im Warhammer 40k Universum!


----------



## MadZero (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

ne ich will keins


----------



## Deathknight888 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

man könnte den Key genausogut anders wo kriegen ;D  warum dann hier


----------



## SyntaxX90 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

ich will den key^^ einfach hamma game.
freue mich schon ewig darauf.

hab alle 4dow gezock und jezt brauche ich nachschub..... xD


----------



## DarthSimon (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

ich hätte gern einen key


----------



## k-nacken (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

sofort haben will   
weil ich es bin^^
kommt schon


----------



## sebi3110 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Auch haben will, pls


----------



## NiceOne11 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

auch haben will 
es is auch wirklich des geilste spiel das man einfach haben muss  
freu mich schon wenns raus kommt


----------



## DeMaktan (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

... versuchen kann man das ja


----------



## Moench (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Ich bin so klein, mein Herz ist rein, gebt mir doch bitte ein keylein 

mfg Moench


----------



## w00tification (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

gimme gimme
key key ^^

bin noch am soulstorm daddeln... nochma mit allen rassen die kampagne durchmachen  die beta von dow2 wäre das non-plus-ultra im moment =D


----------



## BigBubby (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Nicht haben will, bekommen werde! toi toi toi


----------



## fragapple (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

bork! bork! bork!


----------



## Uga-Aga (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Ich hätte auch sehr gerne einen Key, denn ich bin Neuling in diesem Genre und möchte mich mit einer Beta vortasten...wäre nett 

gruß Uga


----------



## Deathknight888 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

hab ich schon erwähnt, dass eure neue Ausgabe echt geil its  
Besonders der Part mit Overlord 2


----------



## Brzeczek (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Jaaaaa  Schlachten, ich freue mich so drauf


----------



## slayerdaniel (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Bilder machn Lust auf mehr, vllt. wird CnC:Zero Hour ja iwann mal abgelöst!


----------



## JerrY1992 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Das Game wird richtig geil, allein schon mit der Company of Heroes Engine 
Beta wäre richtig schön kann es kaum erwarten


----------



## K1llah (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Ich will auch Beta! Aber zz => ziemlich zügig!


----------



## KingSchnappo (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Ich will auch !!!
WILL WILL WILL WILL WILL WILL!!!!


----------



## Noha (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Hmm, also einfach nur einen Kommentar O.ô ?

Tjoha, na mal schauen vlt. habe ich Glück, vlt. auch nicht :o) wer weiß. Als alter DoW Veteran freue ich mich ja schon sehr auf den Nachfolger. Ich hoffe nur sie haben nicht allzuviel vom guten und soliden geändert, sondern nur Fehlerchen die im ersten DoW noch gemacht wurden ausgebessert. Mit WA und DC war ich auch noch gut dabei, Soulstorm hat dann nicht mehr den Weg in mein Regal gefunden. DoW 2 wird es aber ganz sicher. Hoffe die Entwickler bekommen sinnvolles Feedback damit das Spiel sich auch im Esport-Bereich vlt. noch etwas besser durchsetzen kann als sein Vorgänger, der für mich mein bisher bestes RTS ist, leider aber in der breiten Masse und auch im Esport nicht ganz fruchten konnte. Aber mit DoW 2 bin ich recht zuversichtlich. Aber wie so oft: abwarten und Tee trinken  .


----------



## Denzio (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Find das sieht sehr geil aus ... und Grund für den Kommentar ist natürlich die Beta ...  ^^
lasst den Pöbel bei Seite und schiebt mir den Key in den A...


----------



## Frostyrobar (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

ihr vergesst alle das zauberwort mit 2t...
aber flott!!!


----------



## babyamy88 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Ja ich will^^


----------



## Polooo (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Kommentar


----------



## Mathisl (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Ich freu mich schon dermaßen auf das Game, da ich denke, dass es so Genial wie CoH wird und jetzt hoffe ich natürlich einen Key abzustauben 

Bitte PCG erfüllt mir meinen Wunsch (ich bin auch Abonent xD )


----------



## jaruca (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Man da gibt es mal was um sonst und dann schleimen sich alle ein, naja ich würde das Spiel ja auch gerne kennenlernen. Also hier mein Kommentar und dann warte ich mal gespannt auf Post von euch.


----------



## BaBam (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

DoW 2  ICH MÖCHTE DEN KEY!
Einfach nur geiles Spiel! Was wäre das sooo geil einen Beta Key zu bekommen o.O 
Würde mich sehr über einen Gewinn freuen und ich find das ist eine echt geile Chacne für Leut wie mich die keinen bekommen haben  !
Tolle Aktion!
LG
BaBAm!
Im moment stehen die Chacne


----------



## Adamanthul (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Das versteh ich nicht, warum brauch man für eine "public" beta keys? Kommt da doch nich jeder rein?


----------



## djgenscher (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

ich bin dabei, ... naja noch nicht ganz.


----------



## HLP-Andy (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*



			
				Adamanthul am 21.01.2009 19:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Das versteh ich nicht, warum brauch man für eine "public" beta keys? Kommt da doch nich jeder rein?


Wie kommst du auf die Idee, dass es eine Public Beta sei? Zu der Beta haben nur Besitzer von DoW: Soulstorm Zugang - und eben Gewinner diverser Key-Verlosungen. (Zumindest in der ersten Woche, danach ist es eine offene Beta.)




			
				jaruca am 21.01.2009 19:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Man da gibt es mal was um sonst und dann schleimen sich alle ein, naja ich würde das Spiel ja auch gerne kennenlernen. Also hier mein Kommentar und dann warte ich mal gespannt auf Post von euch.


Haha, zuerst kritisieren und danach genau das selbe machen. 


PS: Ich möchte übrigens keinen Key!


----------



## jezu (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Auch Kommentar abgeben ... freu


----------



## fiumpf (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

*key_haben_will*


----------



## Spassbremse (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Für mich einen Key, bitte.

Dankeschön.


----------



## JmCw (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Ich wills endlich Spielen!! Also bitte, bitte ich hab nichts gegen nen Beta-Key!! 
Ich fand schon damals das System von CoH super und da das übernommen wurde, plus die Importierung ins DoW-Universum, da kann doch eigentlich nichts schief gehen 

Achso im Moment sinds ja noch recht wenig Kommentare 22, d.h die alle die hier gepostet haben würden einen kriegen, hoffentlich melden sich nich noch viel mehr, dann steht die Chance ja relativ gut 
Viel Glück @all DoWII-Fans


----------



## Subz11 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Mal hoffen das es klappt.


----------



## Zongeus (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Ich hätte auch gern einen... 
DoW 1 und CoH waren ja schon Klasse.
Würde mich freuen wenn mir Fortuna zur Seite stehen würde


----------



## Pascal15795 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

ich hab auch dow1 und CoH gespielt und hoffe das ich auch einen key kriegen werde


----------



## Macterion (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

A key for the nerd plx O_0


----------



## deroranje (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

What? Hier gibts Keys für die Warhammer 40.000 Dawn of War 2 Beta?


----------



## SirVirus (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Einen key für Rogal Dorn bitte...!

Für den Imperator!


----------



## Rafnack (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Ich hätte auch nur zugern einen Key. 
raf91@web.de
bin total gespannt auf warhammer 40k^^


----------



## Towerman6789 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

key ... will haben


----------



## Sinned321 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Hiermit kündige ich mein interesse an einem Dawn of War 2 Beta Key an


----------



## oheitmann (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Ich hätte gern einen Key! Das wäre super!


----------



## RaBaZZ (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

einen Kommentar.


----------



## TobbeD (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Ich mag Beta-Tests, aber zu Dawn of War 2 liebe ich diesen, wenn ich teilnehmen kann.


----------



## Sithlord4637 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Ich hätte auch gerne einen Key , muss das Spiel mit Company of Heroes vergleichen!

THX


----------



## overclocker06 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Also ich hätte auch nichts gegen einen Key.
Hab gerade wieder mit dem 1. Teil angefangen.


----------



## LordKosh (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

macht mich glücklich, bitte!


----------



## Magelvl2 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

*meld*


----------



## wasdwasd (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

TARA, NEED KEY PLX :>


----------



## MarneusCalgar (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Wir sind die Ultramarines, die Söhne Guillaumes. Solange wir atmen, stehen wir. Solange wir stehen, kämpfen wir. Solange wir kämpfen, triumphieren wir. Niemand kann sich unserer Vergeltung entziehen.


----------



## VeNoM-HeRo (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Für nen Key macht man alles


----------



## VeNoM-HeRo (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

hab grad gesehn hab schon einen key


----------



## trym (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Ich hät gern nen Key


----------



## DunklerKrieger (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

jo ich nehm auch gerne nen key


----------



## mc_moschtl (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

hierhierhier


----------



## LordAlex (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Ich hätte auch gerne einen ^^


----------



## ShadowBear40K (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

>Need nen Key< Ready zum Zocken


----------



## dst81 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

will auch einen, her damit!


----------



## KevinEdler (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Woah, hätt nie gedacht, dass man so wild auf das Game ist.
http://community.dawnofwar2.com/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=3649
Aber hey geduldet euch notfalls noch ne Woche.
Gruß
*beta start   *


----------



## BuzzingFreak (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

oha. da ich den ersten teil inkl. addons verschlungen habe wäre das natürlich eine klasse sache


----------



## Enigm4 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

jo, bin auch dabei^^


----------



## Skeide (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Ich nehme auch mal an dem Gewinnspiel teil


----------



## Defensive-Condition1 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Ahhh! Her damit! *teilnehm*


----------



## BlueScorpion (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Her damit aber flott


----------



## Gomorra10 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Testen kann ja nicht schaden


----------



## Iridium (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Ich hab noch nie was gewonnen... will aber auch mal!


----------



## picketfence (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Bisher 186 Kommentare. Bessere Gewinnchance als beim Lotto. Also mitmachen ist angesagt.


----------



## Carbon386 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Der erste Teil war schon immer auf LAN ein muss  Nur leider bin total untalentiert...


----------



## z0mBy (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

ich nehm 2 bitte....danke


----------



## encaladus (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Na ma gucken wie das Spiel ist


----------



## g0dsilla (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

ich nehme gerne einen,DANKE


----------



## Master22 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

ich würde auch gerne an der beta teilnehmen! bin ein großer fan des ersten teils!

gruß


----------



## ASFireFox (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Freu mich schon auf den 20.02.


----------



## Thalifax (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Zocken!!


----------



## Xebov (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Das Klingt interessant da würde ich gerne teilnehmen,d er erste teil war ja schon der Hammer.


----------



## LLJay (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

dow2 bald hat das warten ein ende


----------



## TraxXxtor (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

ich will auch nen betakey


----------



## dflv-Impact (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Hmm Nr 198... das ist eh meine Glückszahl, da kann ja dann nix mehr schief gehen. Wir sehen uns Samsstag auf dem Schlachtfeld!


----------



## Lexi (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Mein Händler hat mich heute verarscht und meinte es käme schon morgen raus, der Depp. Ich habs ihm erst geglaubt. 

Beta spielen will *G*


----------



## Eylisia (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

giev beta key! thx


----------



## mkay87 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Ihr könnt auch einfach Soulstorm für 3,75€ bei Steam kaufen und dann habt ihr das Addon und könnt die Beta spielen. Habe ich heute früh gemacht und die Beta ist 1A


----------



## sTormseeka (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

will auch n key :>


----------



## alex156 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

bekommen tu ich zwar keinen Beta-Key aber versuchn sollte man es immer!! also her mit dem Key


----------



## DarkMessiah145 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

KEEEYYYYY PLS
key habn wollen


----------



## Prinzchen1990 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Ich möchte auch einen Beta key


----------



## F3RR1S (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Hätte auch gerne einen KEY würde mich freuen das Spiel ausgibig Testen zu können. mfg


----------



## Alexastor (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Also ich warte ja schon sehnlichst auf das Spiel


----------



## Mourning-Blade (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Ich hab ja noch nie was gewonnen 

->  Diesma pls :-p


----------



## Obstler (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Da versuch ich auch mal mein Glück


----------



## Flory77 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Würde mich ebenfalls über nen Beta Key freuen. <:


----------



## nofriendlyfire (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Ich geb zu - ich bin einer dieser "schauimmermalwiederrein-sagabernix User" die den Traffic verbrauchen. Nu hab ich mich extra angemeldet nur um einen dieser begehrten Keys abzustauben. Wäre nett. 
Ciao


----------



## baummonster (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

da ich zu faul bin mir 212 kommentare durchzulesen: Soulstorm inkl Zugang zur DoW2 Beta gübts für nichmal 4 EUR bei Steam




			
				boosi am 21.01.2009 15:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich euch jetzt bitten würde mir nen beta-key zu geben wäre eure Antwort die selbe wie auf diese Frage?



Vielleicht


----------



## Vuryan (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Ich will auch einen haben! DOW 40K ist schon genial....ich hoffe der Teil überzeugt ebenso!


----------



## BraveMedal (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Ich versuch ma mein Glück 
Hätte gern so ein Beta-Key, also PC-Games enttäuscht mich nicht


----------



## mkay87 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

@baummonster:
Habe ich auf der Seite zuvor schon geschrieben ^^


----------



## Zauberhand (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Hätte gern so ein Beta-Key, also PC-Games enttäuscht mich nicht


----------



## Softiga (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

^^ Spam ^^


----------



## PizzaboyLPD (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Ich will den Feinden des Imperiums einheizen, also gebt mir eine Key! BIIIITTTEEEE!


----------



## BadBulldog (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

NEEEED KEY!!! Büde mir einen geben 
Ich wasch auch eure Autos wens sein muss!


----------



## alpha7ierchen (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Hätte gerne einen )


----------



## Gungnir22 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

hätte auch gern einen beta-key, ich hatte vor ein paar tagen geburtstag vieleicht seid ihr ja so nett und gebt mir deshalb nen beta-key


----------



## wakila (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Was tut man nicht alles... habe mich extra registriert


----------



## Hannuta (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein.
Der Hammer ist gefallen.


----------



## fidget (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

na dann immer her mit einem


----------



## Maisch (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

mich und die Leser meines Blogs würde es freuen, wenn ich einen Key bekommen würde


----------



## flyinggreek (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Ich liebe einfach die gesamte Dawn of War Reihe!


----------



## MaXzimus (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Haben will!


----------



## Brotkruemel (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Weiß an eigentlich mittlerweile, ob die Coop-Kampagne auch im LAN möglich sein wird. Ist ja peinlich genug, dass man das heutzutage überhaupt noch fragen muss, aber siehe RA3...


----------



## haze (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

brrrrrrrrrrrrräääääääääääää


----------



## klofinga (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

oh man ich kanns kaum erwarten das spiel anspielen zu dürfen,frischer wind seit soulstorm...
allen viel glück,und mir am meisten,einen der begehrten beta keys zu ergattern


----------



## Sek (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Ich spiele jetzt seit langem die Dawn of War Reihe, aber ich steh Dawn of War 2 noch immer skeptisch gegenüber, mal sehn wie sich das neue Konzept auswirken wird...


----------



## Peter23 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Nach einem Betatest für Red Alert 3 würde ich  gerne Dawn of War 2 testen


----------



## Grayfoxx12 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Ich bin gespannt wie dieses Dawn of War wird!Hoffe so gut,wie der Vorgänger,nuja - wünsche euch allen viel glück - mir natürlich auch


----------



## Seelenfress (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Guten Morgen 

kann, darf, will

ICH MUSS DEN KEY HABEN ! ! !

bin aber zu spät ne minute oder


----------



## Seelenfress (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*



			
				Seelenfress am 22.01.2009 06:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen
> 
> kann, darf, will
> 
> ...


----------



## Eiche (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Kommentar


----------



## spekedaja (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Ich leide an der selten Spielesuchtnietes und ich muss daher unbedingt diesen Key haben, hat mir mein Artzt so verschrieben !


----------



## PyRoo (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

mmh... ich würd euch ja alle gerne sagen, wie das Spiel so ist, dazu brauch ich aber nen Key^^


----------



## kds-zero (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

ohh yeah 
need key !


----------



## DrProof (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Wird genauso gut wie DoW 1


----------



## Wuz (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Juppi nachdem ich Jahrelang das alte DOW gezockt habe kann ich es auch noch kaum erwarten den zweiten Teil zu zocken!

Möge der Imperator mit mir sein.


----------



## poisoned (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Der erste Teil war schon gut und konnte im Multiplayer punkten, nur der SinglePlayer war etwas schwach, bin gespannt was der zweite Teil zu bieten hat. Also immer her mit dem Beta-Key.


----------



## kRaNkEsKiNd (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

juhu


----------



## ComMcNeil (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

nice, wär nice nen key zu bekommen

DoW1 war schon ziemlich cool..
bin ja mal auf teil 2 gespannt, vorallem kampagne


----------



## jo3y (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

DoW 2 ist sehr sehr nice!! Würd mich über nen Key freuen!


----------



## Tyranian (22. Januar 2009)

*News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Der neue "Trailer" der Orks ist auch sehr schick. Es bleibt aber abzuwarten, welches Spielgefühl die Tyranieden vermitteln werden. Träge mit wenigen Einheiten wie die Necrons sicher nicht. Wird wohl eine Mischung aus den flinken Elder und den Massen der Orks werden.

.. ach ja, pro Key


----------



## Murdoc1312 (22. Januar 2009)

*News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

also da ich den ersten teil ja schon öfters auf Lan gezockt habe,freue ich mich tierisch auf den zweiten teil.hoffe natürlich das alle neun rassen wieder vorhanden sind und vielleicht die playeranzahl im multiplayer etwas höher ist.freue mich natürlich auch auf einen key,falls ich einen bekommen sollte

MfG Murdoc


----------



## Skydiver025 (22. Januar 2009)

*News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Freue mich auf den Release, hoffentlich Ende Feb 09, sowie auf euren zugesandten Beta-Key !

Grüsse


----------



## markymark72 (22. Januar 2009)

*News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

toller Trailer, bin schon richtig gespannt auf das Spiel, würde mich auch über ein Beta Key freuen


----------



## Anubis (22. Januar 2009)

*News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Freu mich schon wahnsinnig auf das Spiel und so ein beta key wäre auch nicht schlecht^^


----------



## MaxDaten (22. Januar 2009)

*News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Grandios,
DOW war schon genial und DOW2 scheint 
nochmal ne schippe drauf zu legen


----------



## kaos45 (22. Januar 2009)

*News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

erster teil war gut, leider das letzte addon nicht gekauft, sonst wäre das mit dem key kein problem, würde mich freuen über nen key


----------



## Ghostrider-1 (22. Januar 2009)

*News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Hallo erst mal mit einader.
Game sieht Hammer aus würde mich auch einen Key freunen.Besonders würde mich mal intressieren wie sich das Spiel mit den neuen Core i7 verträgt und 6 GB Ram.
Tschau alle zusammen und grüsse aus Krefeld


----------



## Sakurahime (22. Januar 2009)

*News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Hey! Warte schon wirklich gespannt auf Teil 2, da käme so ein Beta-Key genau richtig! Bin mal so richtig gespannt auf die Tyranids im MP!


----------



## Fohley (22. Januar 2009)

*News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Tja dann mal allen Leuten hier viel Glück!


----------



## Ixami (22. Januar 2009)

*News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Hey freu mich scho riesig auf des Spiel kann es kaum noch erwarten endlich ein würdiger nachfolger für CoH und was könnte da besser sein als DoW mit der CoH engine ^^


----------



## mindlessjack (22. Januar 2009)

*News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

ich würde mich auch über einen key freuen


----------



## stillAlive (22. Januar 2009)

*News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Teil 1 ist für mich immer noch das beste RTS neben Company of Heroes.
Teil 2 ist schon in der Special Edition vorbestellt. 
Es scheint sich mehr wie CoH zu spielen, was es in meinen Augen schon fast zur EierlegendenWollmilchSau macht !!!


----------



## Horus21 (22. Januar 2009)

*News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Ich würde mich auch sehr pber einen Key freuen.


----------



## DarkLordAlex (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Schließ mich dann mal an:
Würd mich sehr über einen Beta-Key freuen.


----------



## Monolize (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*



			
				Horus21 am 22.01.2009 10:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde mich auch sehr pber einen Key freuen.


ich auch


----------



## igohla (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Hallo,

würde mich über einen Key freuen, war schon fleißig mit dem ersten Teil dran und kann es kaum erwarten. 

also hiermit melde ich mich für das Gewinnspiel an,

Mfg
Ingo


----------



## pepi1976 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

mhm ich schließe mich allen vörgängern an und würde mich über  einen key für die multyplayer beta von DOW II sehr freuen.

bis dahin

mfg


----------



## papichulo136 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Würd mich auch riesig freuen wenn ich einen Key 
bekommen würde, erwarte das DOW 2 schon 
sehnsüchtig. DOW is zwar auch immer noch 
richtig geil im Multiplayer, aber jetzt wird es echt 
Zeit für den zweiten Teil.


----------



## Mat1c (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Tod den Xenos!
Für den Imperator!
Her mit dem Key !


----------



## T3Kila (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

huiuiuiuiui

Beta Key für DoW2

haben will - biiiiiitte


----------



## Saschi1000 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Huhu,

auch ich würde mich riesig über einen Key freuen.......Für den Imperator...Für Sanguinius

Grüße

Saschi


----------



## Coltius (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

DoW war und ist bis jetzt noch eines der Besten Strategiespiele die es gibt. Darum hoffe ich das DoW2 dort weiter macht wo der erste Teil aufgehört hat und genau so lange fesselt.

Über den Key würde ich mich sehr freuen, da ich schon mal testen möchte wie das ganze schon läuft und ob es viele Bugs geben wird. Das ist für mich halt das wichtigste um auch später zu wissen ob sich der kauf nun lohnt. 

mfg
Coltius


----------



## Digni (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Ui, da schließ ich mich gleich mal meinen Vorpostern an, ich hätte auch gerne einen Key.

mfg


----------



## Anubsi (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

ich bin gespannt wie sich die Änderungen im vergleich zu den anderen dawn of war Titeln machen. Ich kann es eh kaum noch erwarten bis ich das Spiel endlich hier auf meinem Rechner habe.


----------



## deinHeimvater (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

ich hätt auch gern nen key


----------



## redbull320 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

ohay der erste Teil war schon echt der Hammer... spiele das manchmal auch auf LAN-Partys... ECHT GEIL... immernoch 

Bin mal gespannt wie der zweite Teil wird, ach quatsch der wird geil 

Würde mich echt über einen Key für die Multiplayer-Beta freuen!! 

Mfg redbull


----------



## Relactus (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

hallooo wäre toll einen key zu kriegen 

mfg


----------



## powertoni (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Ich fand schon Company of Heroes geil und freu mich schon riesig auf das neue Spiel von Relic. Es wär echt cool wenn ich nen Key kriegen würde.


----------



## Aunel (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

echt nicht schlecht.. auf das spiel warte ich auch schon ne halbe ewigkeit


----------



## cyric (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Ich kauf euch eh schon jeden Monat und werde mir auch das Spiel holen - egal wie euer Test ausfällt. *g*

Hätte trotzdem sooo gern nen Beta Key. 

Mit imperialem Gruß! cy


----------



## Dark2Devil (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

das spiel wird so geil zocke alle vorherigen teil mit kumpel schon seit jahren jede woche mindestens 1 mal zwar schade das weder Necrons noch Chaos da sind aber EGAL WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH xD


----------



## zorgderzerg (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Mit diesem Spiel wird Relic C&C und auch Starcraft 2 ordentlich Konkurrenz machen.


----------



## Thomas233 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Jau als großer Company of Heroes Fan und gelegentlicher Balance Playtest Spieler würd ich natürlich auch echte geeerrrnnneeee so einen Key bekommen !!!!!

Bitte bitte bitte danke danke danke !

Relic Rulez !


----------



## BuD1 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Bin dabei


----------



## Slipknot593 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Ich würde mich freuen wenn ich ein beta key bekommen. Ich finde nämmlich dawn of war sehr geil.


----------



## Zargkhon (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Das erste Dawn of War 2 war schon episch. Schade das Relic das Chaos entfernt hat aber Space Marines und meine grünen Boyz ^^ sind mir eh lieber.

Orks orks orks orks orks orks orks!
Der 20. Februar kann nicht schnell genug kommen.


----------



## stalker070 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## LaZer (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

na mal gucken vllt hat man ja glück  

der erste Teil sammt Addons wären einfach nur genial  Company of Heroes war schon geil , vorallem das Spielprinzip, nur das Szenario so naja


----------



## Wolfsgeheul (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Endlich Tyrraniden...


----------



## gunn0r (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Endlich einen Tyraniden-Schwarm befehligen! Die Brut wird siegen!


----------



## Attar (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Blood Ravens 4 ever


----------



## AWYN (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

willhamm, willhamm!!!


----------



## Margou09 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

hoffentlich bekomm ich einen 
Ich liebe die Dawen of War reihe ich hab alle addons und vllt ahb ich ja Glück!!


----------



## brotmitsenf (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

un vollgasss


----------



## DCrules (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Ich hab schon den Vorgänger mit Begeisterung gezockt. Das wird sooo geil.


----------



## Igro (22. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

"einen Kommentar" unter die Meldung schreib


----------



## noob1234 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

hallo an alle
ich als alter mann würde mich über ein key freuen.
hoffe es klappt


----------



## shabrak (22. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Ich freu mich auch über einen Key


----------



## shady2050 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

FREU FREU BALD DoW2!!


----------



## Dunkenmaster (22. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Hallo ! Würde mich über einen Beta Key sehr freuen, da ich alle teile von Warhammer 40k besitze deshalb würde ich gerne mal die beta antesten um ein persöhliches fazit draus ziehen zu können 
MFG Dunkenmaster


----------



## Zocker134 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Ich habe Dawn of war 2 Multiplayer Beta über Steam wenn man sich soulstorm für 3,75 euro kauft bekommt man es.

Das spiel ist sehr gut, also eine guter nachfolger.


----------



## KevinEdler (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*



			
				Margou09 am 22.01.2009 17:12 schrieb:
			
		

> hoffentlich bekomm ich einen
> Ich liebe die Dawen of War reihe ich hab alle addons und vllt ahb ich ja Glück!!


Wenn du alle Addons hast bist du bereits im Besitz eines Key's. Du musst dein Soulstorm über Steam aktivieren, dann wirst du für die Beta freigeschaltet.
Und alle anderen kommen auch nen guten Monat vor Release dazu. Nochmal den Link von neulich zu Erklärung   
http://community.dawnofwar2.com/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=3649
Gruß


----------



## VeriA (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Wenn die jetzt noch ne Taktik-Version im Rundenmodus rausbringen ala Incubation dann küss ich denen die Füße


----------



## VeriA (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*



			
				VeriA am 22.01.2009 20:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die jetzt noch ne Taktik-Version im Rundenmodus rausbringen ala Incubation dann küss ich denen die Füße



Achso, und ne Beta wär natürlich auch für mich nice


----------



## Nickoteen0 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Ich würde mich so unendlich freuen über einen Beta key  alle meine kollegen haben berreits einen doch ich steh außenvor.


----------



## combine (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Dawn of War 2: Dawn of War 2-Beta: Jetzt 30 Keys für die Multiplayer-Beta abstauben!*

Also ich bin ja im Besitz der Anthology und muss sagen das die Dawn of War Reihe wirklich eine gute Umsetzung des Table Top ist. Ich bin wirklich sehr gespannt ob es Relic erneut geschafft hat so ein tolles Strategie Spiel zu entwickeln oder ob es sich doch eher in den Schatten seines Vorgänger stellen wird.
Auch kann ich mir selber kein Bild machen wie ich den fehlenden Basis Bau bewerten soll, eventuelll bringt es ja den Spieler selbst mehr zu den Gefechten anstatt ständig in der Basis neue Armeen vorbereiten zu müssen.

Dieses Video hier (die Devs geben sich ein 3vs3 Eldar vs Ork)  ist jedenfalls schonmal nicht schlecht anzusehen und bringt doch einiges an Hoffnung auf einen genialen Titel aus dem Hause Relic

http://community.dawnofwar2.com/blogs/?p=479

über einen Betakey freue ich mich natürlich


----------



## Flado (22. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Yeah, need Betakey! Ich liebe Dawn of war!

Danke PCGames!

greetz.,

Flado


----------



## BigNaptizzle (22. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Wäre cool wenn sich DoW II als neuer E-Sports Titel etablieren könnte, das Potenzial dazu hätte es auf jeden Fall, wäre da nur nicht der Starcraft 2 release ein paar Monate später....


----------



## Waaargh (22. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Mist noch eine Woche, mag nimma warten - 
würd seeeeeehr gern son beta-key abstaubn, konnte mich noch nie mitm SS anfreunden ^^ (gier*lechz)


----------



## mrgott (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				BigNaptizzle am 22.01.2009 23:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre cool wenn sich DoW II als neuer E-Sports Titel etablieren könnte, das Potenzial dazu hätte es auf jeden Fall, wäre da nur nicht der Starcraft 2 release ein paar Monate später....


Cool ja.

Aber wenn an dem I-net code, nix geändert wird, dann wird DOW2 sehr schnell das gleiche Schicksal haben wie COH.

NAT-Verhandlung lässt grüssen.


----------



## Mor-Dan (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Teil 1 ist mein LIeblingsechtzeitstrategiespiel und Teil 2 wird sicher auch genial. Ich würde mich über einen Beta-Key freuen .


----------



## ronny-rtw (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Ich liebe dawn of war. die taktische vielfalt und die kampagne haben mich richtig weggeblasen.
Und wenn sie das stützpunkt aufbauen im spiel auslassen wird das spiel für mich bei meiner Spieletorte 2009 die Zuckerglasur oben drauf sein.


----------



## VoPa (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Dawn of War war das erste Strategiespiel, das mich richtig gepackt hat. Davor habe ich schon die großen Namen gespielt, aber Dawn of War wurde mit seinen unendlichen Variationen, mit den so unterschiedlich zu spielenden Fraktionen und platziert in einem faszinierdem dystopischen Zukunftsszenario nie langweilig. Ist heute noch, nach 5 Jahren, der Dauerbrenner bei jedem LAN-Treffen. Ich hoffe, Dawn of War II wird dieses großartige Spiel auf eine würdige Weise fortsetzen. Eines weiß ich aber sicher: Es wird mehr sein als eine aufpolierte Version des Ursprungsspiels - anders als Starcraft 2.


----------



## Naxy (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Also, der erste Teil hat mich ja nicht so begeistert, vorallem wegen der Begrenzten Anzahl Units die man bauen konnte.

Bin aber mal gespannt wie der zweite Teil raus kommt.


----------



## Pain89 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Also gegen nen key hätt ich ja auch nix den das spiel is geil und der 2 wird hammer


----------



## DodgeRodge (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Freu mich tierisch auf die Beta!
Seit Company of Heroes spiele ich RTS lieber als Shooter und Racing!
Wenn ich dann morgen noch den Beta-Key im eBriefkasten habe, ist das WE gerettet


----------



## GreatReaper534 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Würde mich ebenfalls über einen Key freuen


----------



## Mathisl (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Hoffentlich bekomme ich auch einen. Als leidenschaftlicher CoH spieler freue ich mich auch riesig auf DoW II


----------



## BraveMedal (24. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

DANKE PC-GAMES! Ich wusste ihr enttäuscht mich nicht! Vielen Dank für den Beta-Key!


----------



## archwizard80 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Danke schön!

Leider kann ich aber bei Steam keinen Account erstellen, schon den ganzen Tag nicht.

_Your account creation request failed, please try again later._


----------



## archwizard80 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				archwizard80 am 24.01.2009 18:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke schön!
> 
> Leider kann ich aber bei Steam keinen Account erstellen, schon den ganzen Tag nicht.
> 
> _Your account creation request failed, please try again later._



Schade geht immer noch nicht. Nun hab ich den Key gewonnen und kann ihn in die Tonne werfen.


----------

